# Angelscheine für Touristen Mittelmeer(GR)



## ulfisch (4. Februar 2013)

Ich habe mal eine allgemeine Frage an Euch.
Ich wollte mir vor 2 Jahren eine Angelerlaubnis für Griechenland holen.
Ich fische zwar seit jahren ohne Schein(so wie jeder) aber da ich mit dem Boot schleppen wollte und allgemein mehr Angeln,
dachte ich mir "mach ich es doch legal"|wavey:

Gesagt, gelitten!
Es war schrecklich.
Erst fragte ich meinen Vater: brauch ich? wo? wie? wieviel?
Weiß ich nicht keine Ahnung.
Okay Freund von Vater beides Griechen gefragt, der Schiffsbauer im Hafen von Volos ist.
Weiß nicht, glaube nicht das das geht geht mal zur Hafenbehörde.

Hafenbehörde gefragt:
Hmmm also das geht nicht aber warum wollen sie denn eine fischen sie einfach so!|kopfkrat
Nein ich will!
Na gut aber es geht nur für das Ufer und sie brauchen eine griechische Steuernummer:m als Tourist geil oder.


Okay obwohl ich eigentlich KEINE 2 Staatsbürgerschaften mehr habe gelang es uns eine GR-Steuernummer zu beschaffen:q
Mit sehr viel Qual sehr sehr viel, selbst mein Vater war völlig fertig mit den Nerven.
Wieder zurück, Passfotos hatte ich schon.
Dann wurde alles schön handschriftlich in ein kleines blaues Büchlein geschrieben, Passfoto rein, 23 Euro irgendwas bezahlt.

Dann sagte sie ist Dienstag fertig.
Es war Donnerstag halb 2 Mittags und ich wollte am nächsten Tag weiter fahren#6
Mein Vater flippte aus|krach:.
Das Ding war komplett ausgefüllt keine Ahnung was da noch fehlen sollte bzw. warum sie dafür 3 Arbeitstage brauchten sollten.

Naja typisch GR mein Vater wieder zurück zu seinem Kumpel(schimpfend) der lächelte sagte: warte die kenn ich.
Kam ne halbe Stunde später mit dem Ausweiß und ner Kiste Fisch.

Es war zum Heulen und Lachen gleichzeitig.
2 Tage Dauerstress(eigentlich ja 6) läppisch 23 Euro für 2 Jahre fischen.
Allerdings war das alles auch nur so halb.
Eigentlich hätte ich noch einen Tagesausflug in Chalkidie machen müssen für eine Stempel der regionalen Behörde.
Da war mir aber ehrlich gesagt die Lust drauf vergangen


Ich würde mir wünschen. dass ich mir in GR als Tourist einfach an jedem Kiosk eine Karte kaufen kann für 1,2,3,4 Wochen 
sagen wir mal 50 Euro für 4 Wochen max. 2 Ruten Schleppen mit max. 2 Ruten.
Dann kommt das Ausstellungsdatum rein, Stempel des Kiosks und fertig.
Schein sollte für eine Familie sein 2Erwachsene+Kinder.

Auf den Rückseiten der Karten stehen die Schonmaße und Schonzeiten.

Würdet Ihr wenn ihr in GR oder sonst wo am Mittelmeer
eine solche Karte kaufen?

Ich für meinen Teil schon.
Rechtlich abgesichert, nicht der Willkür der Ordnungskräfte ausgeliefert, Schonmaße und Zeiten, ein gutes Gewissen und wenn die Erde ne Scheibe wäre würde die GR Regierung das Geld sogar zum Schutz ihrer Gewässer ausgeben.

Da hätte JEDER was von.

Ne man wird lieber durch soviel Ämter geschickt mit gelangweilten Leuten bis man aufgibt und alle sagen
"habe ich doch gleich gesagt, fisch einfach so":c


----------



## afbaumgartner (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angelscheine für Touristen Mittelmeer(GR)*

Hi ulfisch,

ich hab bisher auch schwarz vom Boot gefischt.
Ich kenne allerdings die Gesetze, und finde es auch nicht in Ordnung.
Ich hab von einem Immobiliengeschäft her noch eine griechische Steuernummer und hab einem Freund jetzt die Kopie eines Formulars der Finanzbehörde, eine Kopie meines Reisepasses und Passfotos runtergeschickt, in der Hoffnung, dass mein Freund Theo das fertig machen kann.
Ich finde es schon derbe tourismusfeindlich, wie die Gesetzeslage jetzt ist. Anfang der Neunziger war das Bootsangeln noch frei.
Ich denke, die Gesetze wurden verschärft, um die ganzen einheimischen Hobbyfischer besser zu kontrollieren, die mit allen Mitteln das Meer leerräumten.
Ich hab letztes Jahr mit meinem Ex-Kapitän über das Thema Angeltourismus Griechenland gesprochen.
Er meinte, dass es da durchaus Initiativen gibt, etwas zu ändern.
Ich glaube, da wäre durchaus Potential. Mit einem gestaffelten Meeresschutzsystem ließen sich die Bestände stabilisieren und könnten sich sogar erholen. Hab da neulich was aus der Karibik erfahren, wo um eine Insel herum so ein System eingeführt wurde und sich innerhalb von 10 Jahren wieder richtig gute Bestände entwickelt haben. Der Clou dabei war, dass es dauerhafte Vollschutzzonen gab, und dann temporär den Schutzlevel wechselnde Voll- und Teilschutzzonen (Scuba und Sportfischen erlaubt), sowie freie Zonen.
In jedem Fall ist das Meer ein Teil von Griechenlands Zukunft.
Es fehlt halt zu einem großen Teil noch das Bewusstsein für die Zusammenhänge im Ökosystem Meer.

Wie kommst du im April eigentlich runter?
Ich werde über Stuttgart-Thessaloniki-Athen nach Corfu fliegen.

Grüße,

Andreas


----------



## ulfisch (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angelscheine für Touristen Mittelmeer(GR)*

Es ist echt schade denn im Endeffekt ist es für alle, Griechen+Touristen von der derzeitigen Gesetzgebung her (sehr)schlecht.

Ich habe mir mal gedacht das griechische Fremdenverkehrsamt, zu diesem Thema anzurufen bzw. anzuschreiben.
Einfach nur damit sie merken, dass Leute auch bereit wären Geld zu bezahlen.
Wie die Regelung für die Griechen getroffen wird ist eine andere Sache.
Für uns Touristen wäre eine Fangbegrenzung bei manchen arten sicher auch sinnvoll.
So macht echt jeder was er will, ich sehe es jedes Jahr.

Ich fliege von München nach Saloniki und bleibe dort mit meiner Freundin für 4 Tage.
Dann treffen wir uns mit einem Freund und fahren nach Amoulianie:k

Ich glaube diese Jahr müsste ich auch mal in Saloniki fischen


----------

